# Restaurant Manager jobs in Dubai



## tomgaffney (Jul 30, 2008)

Dear expats, 

I'm thinking about a move to Dubai early next year. For the last 15 years I have worked in the catering industry (London) in the following positions:

- Restaurant General Manager
- Restaurant Operations Manager

I would like to continue my career in this industry in Dubai and so would appreciate if anyone on the forum could possibly pass on any advice/contacts that could help. 

Any extra info, i.e. typical salaries/working hours etc would also be much appreciated.

Regards

Tom


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

tomgaffney said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> I'm thinking about a move to Dubai early next year. For the last 15 years I have worked in the catering industry (London) in the following positions:
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Im in the same sort of predicament. All I have ever done is manage restaurants in Scotland and im now looking to move on to Dubai. How is your search going? 

If you have found work could you be so kind to let me know how you went about doing it?


K.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

((K)) said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Im in the same sort of predicament. All I have ever done is manage restaurants in Scotland and im now looking to move on to Dubai. How is your search going?
> 
> ...


Most of restaurant managers I know here in Dubai work very long hours. Especially if restaurant serves breakfast and/or lunch apart from dinner. Also don't expect to have normal days off (Fri, Sat) and public holidays. New Year's Eve is always busy, you will work long hours too, etc etc... But I assume it's the same what you are used to so shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Most of restaurant managers I know here in Dubai work very long hours. Especially if restaurant serves breakfast and/or lunch apart from dinner. Also don't expect to have normal days off (Fri, Sat) and public holidays. New Year's Eve is always busy, you will work long hours too, etc etc... But I assume it's the same what you are used to so shouldn't be too difficult.


Thanks for the reply. 

Im absolutly used to strange working hours, at one point I was working 7 days a week about 14 hours a day for a whole year, so as you could probably tell the hours dont bother me because I love working in restaurants.

Ive got about 8 years management experience and my wife has a job offer to work there so ive been franticly scouring the net to find work only to find dodgy ads where nobody replies.

i take it youve been working for a while in Dubai now? Is there anywhere in particular i should be looking or getting in contact with? 

K


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

((K)) said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Im absolutly used to strange working hours, at one point I was working 7 days a week about 14 hours a day for a whole year, so as you could probably tell the hours dont bother me because I love working in restaurants.
> 
> ...


suggest to look thru www dot timeoutdubai dot com to check the restaurants information, you may get their contact details and get in touch directly... keep in mind that majority of good fancy restaurants in Dubai are located in the hotels... let me know if i can help with anything in particular... i don't have too strong connections but have a good experience, maybe some of it can help you...


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> suggest to look thru www dot timeoutdubai dot com to check the restaurants information, you may get their contact details and get in touch directly... keep in mind that majority of good fancy restaurants in Dubai are located in the hotels... let me know if i can help with anything in particular... i don't have too strong connections but have a good experience, maybe some of it can help you...


Thanks very much for your generosity. You are the only person that has offered any help and i am very gratefull. 

Lots of people have said that it is who you know in Dubai to get ahead and im starting to believe that because its so hard to find employment on your own. 

I am looking to manage an Indian restaurant as my experience is in that style of food. Are you friendly with any Indian restaurant Managers or owners that i could get in contact with? I know i may not get the dream job straight away but im prepared to work hard and show what im capable of.

Once again thanks for your concern.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

((K)) said:


> Thanks very much for your generosity. You are the only person that has offered any help and i am very gratefull.
> 
> Lots of people have said that it is who you know in Dubai to get ahead and im starting to believe that because its so hard to find employment on your own.
> 
> ...


I know GM of one of the 5-star hotels in Abu Dhabi that is due to open this year. He is Indian and it might they will have Indian restaurant in the hotel... if you right click on my username there is an option to send a private message... send me your email address, I will reply with mine and you can forward me your CV... but as i said check Indian restaurants in Dubai or Abu Dhabi... it's not only whom you know, it's how you can sell yourself and your experience... To be honest I didn't see too many "really good" managers in the restaurants... they are no unprofessional with the customers that sometimes you think to sit at home and eat potatoes instead of going out :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have a look at catererglobal.com
There are lots of job openings listed there. Since you are not based in Dubai at the moment, what you could do is run a list of all hotels in Dubai through google and then email them directly. If you are only interested in working in an Indian restaurant, you might be limiting your options as not all of the hotels have Indian restaurants.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I know GM of one of the 5-star hotels in Abu Dhabi that is due to open this year. He is Indian and it might they will have Indian restaurant in the hotel... if you right click on my username there is an option to send a private message... send me your email address, I will reply with mine and you can forward me your CV... but as i said check Indian restaurants in Dubai or Abu Dhabi... it's not only whom you know, it's how you can sell yourself and your experience... To be honest I didn't see too many "really good" managers in the restaurants... they are no unprofessional with the customers that sometimes you think to sit at home and eat potatoes instead of going out :eyebrows:


I have sent you my email address. I just need to malke a few changes to my CV and then ill send it to you. 

That sounds interesting. Even if they are not opening an Indian restaurant im sure it would be a good start to find other opertunities. What is the name of the hotel?

I have been to Dubai 3 times now, i have ate in some nice restaurants and ive noticed that the service and the managers just dont give the extra attention that is needed. I love meeting new people and making them feel special which i think is vital for this job. 

K.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

((K)) said:


> I have sent you my email address. I just need to malke a few changes to my CV and then ill send it to you.
> 
> That sounds interesting. Even if they are not opening an Indian restaurant im sure it would be a good start to find other opertunities. What is the name of the hotel?
> 
> ...


It's Hyatt hotel in Abu Dhabi... I think they will open in October... I emailed you, you may just reply whenever you have your CV.
Pamela offered you a good site, you will find plenty of opportunities there... Try everything, don't depend only on connections or people who offer you help here... You can get a job on your own if you put your efforts for it.


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Have a look at catererglobal.com
> There are lots of job openings listed there. Since you are not based in Dubai at the moment, what you could do is run a list of all hotels in Dubai through google and then email them directly. If you are only interested in working in an Indian restaurant, you might be limiting your options as not all of the hotels have Indian restaurants.


Hi Pamela,

Thanks for the website address and the info 

Im not saying that Indian food is all i would consider but it is what im most comfortable with, i would definitely consider any other cuisine.

K


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> It's Hyatt hotel in Abu Dhabi... I think they will open in October... I emailed you, you may just reply whenever you have your CV.
> Pamela offered you a good site, you will find plenty of opportunities there... Try everything, don't depend only on connections or people who offer you help here... You can get a job on your own if you put your efforts for it.


Thanks for the encouragement and once i get the job ill keep a table for you and pamela on my first day with a meal on the house


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

((K)) said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and once i get the job ill keep a table for you and pamela on my first day with a meal on the house


ok, now we start to like it, right Pam? :eyebrows:


----------



## ((K)) (Aug 13, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> ok, now we start to like it, right Pam? :eyebrows:


Hi Ella,

Ive sent you my CV. 

Thanks again 

K


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

((K)) said:


> Hi Ella,
> 
> Ive sent you my CV.
> 
> ...


ok, i'll take care of it


----------

